# Fire HD 10 - help with Home Screen options please



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I have a Fire HD 10 (5th Generation) running software version Fire OS 5.4.0.1.

In the 'Help' section it tells me that to change the Home Screen settings, go to Settings -> Apps & Games -> Amazon Application Settings -> Home Screen Settings. There I should have four choices:-

Home Recommendations
Show New Items on The Home Page
Show Apps on the Recent Page
Change Home Page Navigation

What I actually have is:

Reccomendations
Show New Items on The Home Page
Change Home Page Navigation

The third option option to change the settings regarding recently used apps which show up on the screen to the left of the home screen isn't there. So where do I change this setting and stop those recently used apps appearing there?

Incidentally, when the software updated a while ago the 'Recent' page changed and is now called 'For You' and has the weather displayed on it as well as those pesky recent apps I can't seem to get rid of. What's going on?   

Edit: I just checked on my Fire HD 8 and it's exactly the same.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Anyone?

Just me then. *sigh*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, Linda . . . missed this.

And . . . . my Fire (8") is dead. I'll put it on the charge and look in the morning.


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

One of the HD 8's wandered by to get charged tonight and I looked at it.  It is just like yours, with only the three choices.  

I'm guessing this is another option that Amazon has taken away.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep, mine's the same, too. Further. It's not 'home screen settings' but just 'home screens'.

For clarification, my system is 5.4.0.1 and was installed just this past Sept 21.

I'm not even sure what 'show apps on the Recents Page' means? Maybe they mean the 'new items' list. For me, it only shows books/periodicals. I'm thinking it used to show apps as well, but maybe they've taken that option away and just didn't change that part of the "help" section. It's hard to check, because it's running SUPER slow right now since it's been off for a while and everything wants to suddenly update.  Still, it's obvious some have come down since I've had it on, because the 'recent' listing on the "apps" page has changed, but the 'new items' on Home has not.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yep, mine's the same, too. Further. It's not 'home screen settings' but just 'home screens'.
> 
> For clarification, my system is 5.4.0.1 and was installed just this past Sept 21.
> 
> *I'm not even sure what 'show apps on the Recents Page' means?* Maybe they mean the 'new items' list. For me, it only shows books/periodicals. I'm thinking it used to show apps as well, but maybe they've taken that option away and just didn't change that part of the "help" section. It's hard to check, because it's running SUPER slow right now since it's been off for a while and everything wants to suddenly update.  Still, it's obvious some have come down since I've had it on, because the 'recent' listing on the "apps" page has changed, but the 'new items' on Home has not.


When you're on the home page and you swipe right, the screen to the left appears. This used to be headed 'recent' now it says 'for you'. Any app that you had opened appeared there, in much the same way as it would on the carousel on the old Fire models. You could remove them manually (and still can) but you also used to be able to turn that feature off if you wanted. Now I have the weather forecast at the top and recently opened apps beneath it and although the 'help' file still gives the same instruction for disabling that, when you go into settings, the option isn't actually there anymore. I'm not sure which is the error - that you can't do it anymore and they've forgotten to update the 'help' files, or that the 'help' files are correct but someone accidentally removed the option in the software.

I guess I need to send feedback to Amazon.

I'm getting increasingly disillusioned with the Fire and I'm seriously considering replacing it with another android tablet. I'd love a Samsung Galaxy Tab S but sadly don't have a spare six hundred quid lying about.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> I'm getting increasingly disillusioned with the Fire and I'm seriously considering replacing it with another android tablet. I'd love a Samsung Galaxy Tab S but sadly don't have a spare six hundred quid lying about.


I am not thrilled with the Fire either. Not expensive, but also doesn't really do it for me. I have a Galaxy Tab S2 which is a couple of years old now and I like it much better. Thinner and lighter, faster response. Maybe you can find one that's refurbished? Save a few quid?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I am not thrilled with the Fire either. Not expensive, but also doesn't really do it for me. I have a Galaxy Tab S2 which is a couple of years old now and I like it much better. Thinner and lighter, faster response. Maybe you can find one that's refurbished? Save a few quid?


The S2 model, at about £350 plus, is considerably cheaper than the S3, but is still a considered purchase when compared to the £150 the new 10" Fire would cost. 

I can't seem to find a reliably certified refurb, but I'm going to keep looking. Whenever I replace this current tablet, I'm pretty certain I won't be getting another Fire - and having loved both my Galaxy S phones (currently I have the S6) that's the way I'm leaning tablet wise.

In the meantime I guess I'll just have to put up with those 'recent apps'. It's a minor irritation, but I see it as a kind of invasion of privacy. Like on the Amazon website, where even if you turn off the recent browser history (and mine seems to keep switching itself back on!) you still get 'recommendations based on your past purchases' or 'treat yourself to something on your wishlist' or whatever it's called. Now that I'm no longer at work and don't have people looking over my shoulder during my lunchtime browsing, seeing what kind of stuff I usually buy or want, I suppose it doesn't matter, but it's the principle of the thing. *gets off soapbox*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you looked for certified refurbished units directly from Samsung? Maybe even from Amazon.

I just checked and there are some available in the US for a pretty good discount -- might be some available in UK as well.


BTW, I have a Samsung phone too -- S7 Edge. I like it very much.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't consider my Fires to be tablets.  They are Amazon media consumption devices primarily used for videos, audiobooks, ebooks and the occasional game with some light web browsing thrown in.
I have an older Nexus tablet that I use for most things.


----------

